# Bizarre story - do horses and dogs have a 6th Sense about evil people?



## kerilli (30 September 2008)

Just read this:
Regarding natural laws of the psyche (of the world) and its
payback, here is a story:
Jung (the psychoanalyst) told of a woman who turned up one day, driven to confess:
She had conceived a passion for her best friend's husband and had
poisoned her and then married him.  She had been an avid sportswoman and
had horses, dogs, rode to hounds, etc.  She now had everything that
she wanted, but from the day she had murdered her friend, animals would
not come near her, nor allow her to approach them.
She *had* to confess and had come to Jung.  She told her story and he
never saw her again.
In the real world, people create their own Heaven or Hell.  

What do you think? Do you know of any instance of an animal avoiding a "bad" person, for example? 
Just curious really.


----------



## Madam_max (30 September 2008)

Yeah, my cat doesn't like my M-I-L


----------



## Shilasdair (30 September 2008)

Nah, my horses canter towards me when they see me, and I'm evil.
S


----------



## Madam_max (30 September 2008)

They are trying to run you down


----------



## Weezy (30 September 2008)

Sounds like one of those emails that do the rounds to try and make us all better people


----------



## abb123 (30 September 2008)

yes.  my ex had an affair with an ex friend. she came to my house occasionally before the affair started and they would happily sit on her knee. On the few times she came round during the affair they refused to go near her. At the time I thought it was very odd as they are very much lap cats. I think they are just much more perceptive than we are.


----------



## siennamum (30 September 2008)

Animals don't like my ex OH. This is primarily because he is a moody drunk &amp; animals hate that kind of inconsistency, but perhaps if you are a neurotic Psycho, it would have a similar efect on them....


----------



## Libbyn1982 (30 September 2008)

We took the dog to the pub the other day and the DJ bloke came over at the end of the night to load up his car and the dog barked at him and so he came over and started winding her up even more - he was obviously and bit of a willy, actually gave me the creeps a bit. Then the barman came over to collect glasses and she never even stired. I think they can defo sort the nice people from the willys better than a lot of people.


----------



## Shilasdair (30 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
They are trying to run you down  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Then they are exceptionally useless at it...three of them...you'd think one of them would achieve?
S


----------



## kerilli (30 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
They are trying to run you down  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Then they are exceptionally useless at it...three of them...you'd think one of them would achieve?
S 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

they're still practising their teamwork, and lulling you into a false sense of security by pretending to be useless at it...


----------



## _Amy_Rose_ (30 September 2008)

my dads ex gf was a *@#&amp;$ and my jack russel would pee in her shoes....good dog


----------



## prose (30 September 2008)

Definitely. My dog loves everyone, strangers and friends alike. The only time she has ever shown aggression to a person was during a walk in a deserted part of Central Park. A man came walking along the path--not unusual, in any way--and she stood stock still and growled; he then made some half-hearted funny comment as he walked by, but kept looking back at me. My dog has never done anything like that since, and believe me, we often encounter junkies, elaborate cross-dressers, general NY loonies etc wanting to pet her. On the rare occasion that she does not like/trust someone, or somehow knows that I feel the same way, she will act aloof. But mostly, she likes to lick on the lips


----------



## TarrSteps (30 September 2008)

I don't know if animals are actually sensitive to things we aren't but they don't second guess themselves and they don't let their manners override their sense for the most part.

There was a really unpleasant dealer I knew who did not like me at all because I refused to a) think he was joking when he wasn't and b) be so scared of him I'd ignore the crappy things he did.  One day he came into the barn I was working and stuck his head into the stall where I was standing with one of the barn dogs and my generally people friendly horse.  They were between me and the door and when this guy appeared they both FLEW at him.  I hadn't even noticed he was there but they didn't miss it.  The dog even nipped him on the way out.  He was yelling at me but he was going fast in the other direction so I didn't mind. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Another time I was alone at the barn and a fellow drove in I had never seen before.  (The yard was in a dip and easily visible from the road, including the parking area.  Anyone could easily have watched and made sure I was there alone.)  The barn owner's very large dog was with me but he was used to lots of people coming and going - the most he ever did was bark once when people drove in and then wag his tail a lot.  Not with this guy.  The dog was literally throwing himself at the car doors, barking like a fiend.  The guy was yelling at me, telling me to call the dog off and saying how he'd get me in trouble with the owner.  I decided the dog knew something I didn't and told him to come back when the owner was home.  Interestingly, nothing was ever heard of him again and the owner didn't recognise my description of the guy or the car.

Now, in both these cases the animals were protecting their territory but I've had too many experiences of animals apparently knowing who they need to be protecting against to write it off.  Maybe people who are "evil" respond differently to animals and that's what tips them off.  Maybe the woman in the example expected the animals to behave differently towards her.  Too many variables to know for sure but I'm not convinced there's nothing to it.

On the other hand, I've known a few truly unpleasant people who rode really well, so maybe horses aren't great judges, or at least judge by different criteria.


----------



## teabiscuit (1 October 2008)

hmm my german shepherd bitch will bark at anyone for fun, all bark no bite

the one time we came across a man who really gave me the creeps (in a secluded area too) she only went and wagged her tail at him.

jeez, cheers doggy


----------



## Gonetofrance (1 October 2008)

I don't know if this is quite the same. I always took my lurcher with me to events, he was a proper show dog, never left the truck except to mooch after some lunch from the nearest well stocked table. 
I was at an event, and as usual, I put him in the living and shut the door before I got on to go XC. He jumped through to the front and went wild, scraping at the windows and barking at me. 
I semi-jokingly said to my friend helping, ''Look, he doesn't want me to go!'' 
He was still doing it as I rode off to the start.
I was having a brilliant ride until the horse ducked at the corner, so I took the long route and had a very nasty rotational fall. (This is the one where you liked the jump judge's comment, Kerelli, ''I can't believe you're not dead!'') 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Anyway, he never went mad like that again, (I have no idea what I'd have done if he did..... 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) so I can only guess that he had forseen something. There was a reason why the horse did it, he had a massive problem in his mouth hitherto undetected, so whether they communicated, I don't know.
As an add on, I had my cards read a couple of months later, and got told I had recently been far closer to death than I could ever imagine...... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Back to the wolf, he was rubbish at barking at people tho', he loved everybody.....even those I disliked......


----------



## S_N (1 October 2008)

Hmmmm My old GSP x ESS was the world's softest dog (excellent gun dog though) and once when I was walking her up a foot path/bridleway, up onto the moors when I was about 15, we encountered a sleezy bloke, just as we were coming out of the hedges.  She was still on the lead (no idea why tbh) and she went MENTAL at him, nearly pulled me over to get to him!  He scuttled off PDQ.  Transpires later, that a bloke fitting his description had been flashing at some girls picnicing up on the moors....

Also, my 2yo (horse) never liked my ex.  I should have listened to him LOL!


----------



## machannah (1 October 2008)

story is that no birds fly over aushwitcz (sp?) where the Nazi's murdered all those poor people. It smells of death and therefore animals dont go near it, supposed to be a very eary sight


----------



## Flicker (1 October 2008)

Not quite the same, but didn't all the animals run for higher ground just before the Tsunami on Boxing Day?


----------



## Donkeymad (1 October 2008)

Dogs I have owned over the years have all been very friendly dogs, loving attention from anyone/everyone. However, on just the odd occasion, they would stiffen, raise their hackles and give a low growl near a stranger. One man went on to attack me and the dog went for him,so I believe that they had a sixth sense. I also had one dog that always knew when my blood sugar level was low, not quite the same, but still interesting.


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (2 October 2008)

My cat (who died last year) didn't like my mother much, the cat would come into the kitchen with me when I was getting the dinner, and run out of the room when D'Mother came in ... 

I miss that cat


----------



## missfroufrou (5 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 my dads ex gf was a *@#&amp;$ and my jack russel would pee in her shoes....good dog  

[/ QUOTE ] 
Te he
I don't think animals react to 'evil' which I don't believe in anyway as an actual phenomenon. But they are incredible at reacting to emotions and body language. I think the Jung story is explained in two ways:
1. the subjective experience of the woman concerned, perhaps her concience prevented her enjoying that which she loved the most as an unconcious 'punishment' and she imagined her beloved animals' behaviour 
2. She gave off different signals and body language because of her feelings of guilt, and seemed 'strange' to her animals.

In most of the other cases cited here the behaviour of the animals could be explained by the body language/emotional signals of the people that carried the percieved threat, and the subtle changes of behaviour in the owner. 
Talking of animals behaving differently prior to natural disaster, I experienced this when I was in Crete. There were a lot of guard/shepherding dogs that would constantly bark to each other across the valley and the cicadas whose noise beame as familiar as your heartbeat... then all at once, as if a theatre curtain had fallen they stopped... I had just started to hear the silence and then the whole room wobbled like a concrete jelly with a small (it felt big) earthquake. think the animals could feel the vibrations before us lumpen humans could!


----------



## WishfulThinker (8 October 2008)

My friend always says trust animals and children when it comes to judging people and if they are good or bad.


----------

